# Skills Assessment Failed...HELP!



## awaisf430 (Aug 1, 2012)

I failed the skills assessment for 22111 Accountant from CPA.

I was awarded 5 out of 12 

I needed 9 out of 12.

Can anyone please tell me how I can go about completing courses to cover remaining 4? 

*Do I have to complete an entire Diploma program or is it enough to take specific courses from accredited unis?
*

If yes, how do I search for the courses? CPA website is no help.

Thanks in advance


----------



## tembelherif (Aug 2, 2012)

awaisf430 said:


> I failed the skills assessment for 22111 Accountant from CPA.
> 
> I was awarded 5 out of 12
> 
> ...


You don't need to complete the entire diploma program, but I am not sure Diploma courses will help you to complete the required subject. You may consider to go to a Bachelor or Master degree, and also there is no guarantee that your skills will be assessed by CPA when you complete these subjects. As you know, some subjects are related with Aussie laws or tax rules, so there is a certain way to come to AU and complete these subjects.


----------



## awaisf430 (Aug 1, 2012)

tembelherif said:


> You don't need to complete the entire diploma program, but I am not sure Diploma courses will help you to complete the required subject. You may consider to go to a Bachelor or Master degree, and also there is no guarantee that your skills will be assessed by CPA when you complete these subjects. As you know, some subjects are related with Aussie laws or tax rules, so there is a certain way to come to AU and complete these subjects.


Thank you for your reply. the letter is a little confusing because on one side it says that my qualification is comparable to a Australian Bachelors degree on the other side it says in bold that "The result of this assessment is that you are not academillay suitable for migration under 221111 accountant"

Also it says that I do not meet the minimum IELTS requirement although I have a score of 7 or more on all 4 parts of ielts. Which is the requirement


I dont know what I should make of this. I keep sending them emails but they do not reply.


----------



## gs9 (Apr 10, 2013)

awaisf430 said:


> Thank you for your reply. the letter is a little confusing because on one side it says that my qualification is comparable to a Australian Bachelors degree on the other side it says in bold that "The result of this assessment is that you are not academillay suitable for migration under 221111 accountant"
> 
> Also it says that I do not meet the minimum IELTS requirement although I have a score of 7 or more on all 4 parts of ielts. Which is the requirement
> 
> ...


Did you take IELTS General Test? You need to have IELTS Academic test for CPA assessments.


----------



## Kum73 (Feb 13, 2013)

What is your degree?


----------



## gs9 (Apr 10, 2013)

Kum73 said:


> What is your degree?


Hi Kum73, Congrats for getting the PR. Seems like you are a CA/CPA. May I know your exact degree, and what documents were required for skills assessment? Who did you approach for assessment - ICAA/CPA/IPA?

I am preparing to go for skills assessment. I am ACA from India (ICAI).

Thanks,


----------



## Kum73 (Feb 13, 2013)

GS9,

My degree is BA Accounting .i am a CIMA accountant from UK and CIMA has mutual recognition agreement with CPA. I submitted above and work reference from employers.


----------



## LaraS86 (Feb 23, 2015)

*Urgent help needed*

Hi,

I need to update my employment reference letter to suit the skills required by the ANZSCO 221111 CPA SkillsSelect.

Is there anyone who can provide me with a sample of a reference letter so I can understand how much detail is required. 

Thankyou


----------

